# who's trying for a baby?



## pinkemz (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello guys,
Me and my partner have had the go ahead to start trying for a baby? Im just wondering if anyone has any tips or success stories to share or some baby dust to share ha ha. 
Just thought it would be nice to hear about others who are trying aswell


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 14, 2011)

sending baby dust! =) I was trying for a year unofficially and 6 months officially and am 30 weeks pregnant on wednesday.

 My tip would be dont focus on trying for a baby but enjoy the trying lol. If you think that every time you have sex could be "the time" you completely stress yourself out and it makes it harder to conceive xx
Good luck!!


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 14, 2011)

you are very wright after 8 years we had such a lovely holiday and the surprise came along does not mean that everybody will take 8 years to get pregnant like me


----------



## Laura22 (Mar 14, 2011)

My OH and I weren't trying at all. We'd only been together for a week when I fell pregnant. We got together on the 19th July and found out on 13th August.


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 14, 2011)

i bet it was a SURPRISE !!!!


----------



## pinkemz (Mar 14, 2011)

laura i bet that was such a shock good luck with the birth wont be long

Thank you girls for sharing your stories xxxx


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 15, 2011)

Laura22 said:


> My OH and I weren't trying at all. We'd only been together for a week when I fell pregnant. We got together on the 19th July and found out on 13th August.



OMG I didnt know it was that short of time!!! lol I knew it wasnt long obv. =) xx


----------



## Smit (Mar 15, 2011)

Me, been trying for a year and a half. Many problems along the way. Discovered i had an thyroid problem last year. I thought this was why i had no periods. Now discovered I have polycystic ovaries, so currently awaitng fertility treatment. x


----------



## elliebug (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi, not sure if i quite fit the criteria yet but have just been refered by my DSN to the diabetes/pregnancy clinic and most importantly my OH is happy with the idea!!! my hba1c is 7.1 so not too bad but my thyroid is not behaving, am hoping it will sort its self out soon!! can't decide if i'm excited or a bit scared!!


----------



## margie (Mar 16, 2011)

elliebug said:


> Hi, not sure if i quite fit the criteria yet but have just been refered by my DSN to the diabetes/pregnancy clinic and most importantly my OH is happy with the idea!!! my hba1c is 7.1 so not too bad but my thyroid is not behaving, am hoping it will sort its self out soon!! can't decide if i'm excited or a bit scared!!



I suspect its a mix of excitement and fear. Hope your GP has prescribed the high strength folic acid tablets for you.


----------



## elliebug (Mar 16, 2011)

margie said:


> I suspect its a mix of excitement and fear. Hope your GP has prescribed the high strength folic acid tablets for you.



Not got any yet, am still taking my pill as i don't know if, from a thyroid pov, we should be trying, however am i right in thinking its ideal if you take them for a few months beforehand? maybe i should make an appointment....


----------



## margie (Mar 16, 2011)

I think they recommend taking for at least 3 months before conception then so much through - not 100% sure but your DSN should be able to answer the question for you.

Good luck with getting the thyroid levels sorted.


----------



## elliebug (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks, guess its prob worth getting them, who knows what will happen in the next 3 months, better to be prepared


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 17, 2011)

margie said:


> I think they recommend taking for at least 3 months before conception then so much through - not 100% sure but your DSN should be able to answer the question for you.
> 
> Good luck with getting the thyroid levels sorted.



Yup your right again Margie =)

They recommend taking 5g of folic acid for 3 months before conception (or as long as you can till you concieve lol) then for the first 3 months in pregnancy. You get folic acid naturally in foods like avacados too =)
For some people once they come off the pill it can take them a while to conceive anyway... others they conceive straight away.. good luck to anyone whoes trying xx


----------

